# Help IDing older Craftsman



## mcrennan (Sep 18, 2013)

I just picked up an older Craftman model 536.918101 with a Tecumseh 144.707102.0182B.  I was wondering if anyone could me identify the year it was manufactured and locate a manual. I found the parts list for 536.918100 but I am not sure if this is the same model with a little variation. I know with some lawn mowers I have the last digit could indicate something other than the model.

Thanks for your help. I will try to post a picture when I get a chance if it will help.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, 
Welcome aboard mcrennan!

Nice Craftsman 20" snow thrower.

I believe you meant 143. as a starting prefix for that Tecumseh number.
HS40-55526G engine.
You have a Tecumseh HS(Horizontal small frame)40(4HP)HS40(model) 55526G(spec. number) for an engine. 

0182B I believe the birth date of your engine is June 30, 1980 but it could be 1970 
which if it is...the birth date of your engine is July 1,1970 and built on line and shift B @ Tecumseh factory either way. 
I believe the chute looks early 80's but other craftsman guys can help you more if they have the craftsman manuals. Is there a code also on the tag id that has 536.918101???

A picture would be great....I believe someone else just picked one of those up on here??? Congrats on your newest toy! They are fun.


----------



## mcrennan (Sep 18, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you very much for the information on my engine. I may end up needing to order a carb kit so this will be very helpful. 

I am having a little trouble right now and wonder if anyone would have an idea of what might be wrong. The engine starts fairly easily and I am able to take it off of choke and rev it up all the way. I had it running for as long as 10 minutes. The weird thing is when I tilt it back to move it in neutral it stalls. It sounds like it is either not getting enough gas or flooding. I want to say it is flooding because I can not get it to start back up after it stalls. I haven't had a ton of time to play with it but I am thinking that maybe it has something to do with the float in the carb? If anyone has any ideas or suggestions of something I could try I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It could be the float level is not set properly. Another thing it could be is the fuel tank isn't full. Those Tecumseh tanks normally have the fuel outlet on one side and if you tip the blower to one way it causes the tank to "run dry" as the fuel all sloshes to the side away from the outlet. Most of the time scraper wear and / or tire wear and inflation cause them to not sit level to begin with.

It could also be the main jet is not allowing fuel through. When you are running it, even at full throttle, you are mostly using the idle jet since there is no load on the engine. When you attempt to drive it you are putting a drag on the engine and that could cause a stall.

You could check for fuel dripping out of the choke. That would indicate the needle/seat/float are not working properly. The extra gas it normally pouring out the front of the carb, but when you tip it it runs into the engine and floods.

Last thing you can try is loosening the fuel cap. Old Tecumseh's used a defective design which would create a vacuum when the failed. The engines would run for about 5 minutes and then die when they ran out of gas. Leaving it set for another 5 or 10 minutes would let enough fuel run through to start the cycle over again.

The last thing is something could be locked up inside the transmission area causing it to die when you try to engage the drive. Try holding the drive lever down and pulling the starter rope.


----------

